# The  SBBCI  Dissolved



## north star (May 17, 2018)

** * >*

Does anyone know the date that the SBCCI was dissolved
and absorbed in to the ICC, ...or asked another way, when
did the SBCCI Standards stop being applicable ?

Thanks for your input !

*< * **


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 17, 2018)

1997 was the last publishing date for any legacy codes or standards


----------



## cda (May 17, 2018)

When the city or state adopted something else?


----------



## Builder Bob (May 30, 2018)

The 2000 ICC Code was first adopted by the state of South Carolina in July 2001...... The last copy of the great SBCCI was a 1999 edition - Just FYI


BB


----------



## mark handler (May 30, 2018)

According to the ICC: The memberships of BOCA, ICBO and SBCCI voted to dissolve their individual organizations and combine into the International Codes Council effective January 1, 2003.

https://www.highbeam.com/doc/1G1-96306455.html


----------



## JBI (May 31, 2018)

As far as the standards, I believe most were 'adopted' by ICC (like the high wind wood frame design guide... SBCCI10?)


----------

